
Mozilla is going to sell VPN subscriptions within Firefox - evo_9
https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/22/18011072/firefox-protonvpn-subscription-ad-mozilla
======
damm
What a horrible idea... pocketsync pissed me off enough to rm -rf ...

ProtonVPN ... geeze

